# My new 250g+ rays and geos



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so this is my new tank and inhabitants...
the stock are 2 male scobina rays,1 female marble motoro and 1 male hybrid motoro/hystrix.
7 geophagus tapajos.
and a bunch of feeder angel fish..
so here are a couple whle tank shots as well as a few livestock shots.
























































thanks for looking....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. It's good to see this beautiful tank is being used again. What else are you planning to put in there ?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank. Was this ibenu's tank?

Glad to see you back in the hobby


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

may replace the geos in the future with a gar or larger type geos.
but i am thinking this is it for the stock of this tank.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> Awesome tank. Was this ibenu's tank?
> 
> Glad to see you back in the hobby


yes some of you may recognize this as Ibenus tank...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Adrian. As previously mentioned... it's nice to see this tank filled again !

best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW! It is nice to see this up & running again! This is an awesome set-up! Rather cool to see it with a different variety of fish in it. Loved it when it was planted and had Discus & it is just as cool now! What a great re-entry to the hobby lol Great job Adrian!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

more pics!!!!.. I love the rays


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

female flower... Where that one from, Adrien?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought that tank looked familiar. Glad to see your back buddy!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> female flower... Where that one from, Adrien?


of course the female flower and scobinas are all from canadian aquatics......


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I know is from me. But I don't think you bought it directly from me. Which member you bought the female from?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I know is from me. But I don't think you bought it directly from me. Which member you bought the female from?


yes Charles bought directly from you....with the scobinas...unless it is not a flower and then i need to know what she is...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a few pictures of what the tank use to look like.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well it appears i stand corrected the female is a marble motoro not a flower.....


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking great so far Adrian, will have to pop in soon and check it out!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> Looking great so far Adrian, will have to pop in soon and check it out!


Dave you are welcome to come by any time..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

great looking ray setup!

i see my old male x hystrix breeder male went to you. glad he found a good home! hes a nice ray. one of a kind.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup. What's the equipment? Looks like a couple of Renas? Inline heaters? Or are the heaters inside that overflow looking thing in the back?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice setup. What's the equipment? Looks like a couple of Renas? Inline heaters? Or are the heaters inside that overflow looking thing in the back?


set up is 3 rena xp4s and yes heaters are in the center overflow


----------

